# HDMI Not Permitted



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

I have seen this topic in a few threads, but don't seem to have the same scenario as most, so I thought I would see if anyone has a solution to this issue.

1. I used to get this error message when I had a 3TB Bolt that recently had a HDD failure. Called TIVO and was sent a "renewed" TIVO Edge as a replacement.

2. The error message on the Bolt simply stopped coming up after a while and seemed to just go away.

3. Started up the replacement Edge yesterday, and had the cc paired and everything seemed to be working great.

4. As part of the process of setting up the new Edge. an update was downloaded and installed. The next time I shut down the TV attached to the Edge, and when I powered the set back on, received the HDMI not permitted message. As when I received this message from the Bolt. I unplugged the HDMI cable from the back of the TIVO. Plugged it right back in, and everything worked fine again until the next time I shut down the TV, and had the same issue when I restarted the TV.

So, this is mostly just an inconvenience, as a simple unplug/replug clears the issue.

Also, no HDMI running through an A/V receiver like other cases I have seen.

Wish I had an idea of what is causing this issue. I have gone through the steps of unplugging all cables. unplugging the TV and TIVO from the wall and powering back up in a sequence. I've tried three different HDMI cables. with each having the exact same issue when the TV is restarted.

Not a tragedy by any means. just wish it would be something I could fix. Any other thoughts as to what might be causing this?

I have ordered a cheap HDMI splitter from Amazon to try. as that has been listed as a possible fix as well.

Thanks for any input you might have!


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

Just a thought: Maybe it's the HDMI port on the TV? Is there another HDMI port on the TV you can try? Or a different TV you can try?

(It sounds like it could be that the TV isn't doing the HDMI handshake correctly when you first power it on... There are a lot of handshake troubleshooting tips at http://site.hdtvsupply.com/hdcp1.html )


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

davidscarter said:


> Just a thought: Maybe it's the HDMI port on the TV? Is there another HDMI port on the TV you can try? Or a different TV you can try?
> 
> (It sounds like it could be that the TV isn't doing the HDMI handshake correctly when you first power it on... There are a lot of handshake troubleshooting tips at http://site.hdtvsupply.com/hdcp1.html )


And just like that, it looks like the issue has been resolved.

I ended up buying a cheap HDMI coupler from Wal Mart. and I have now turned on the TV twice and no HDMI message, went straight to TIVO guide as expected. Easy fix. $4.97.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Any chance you can post a link/model number/whatever? I think I need one as well!


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

It is the ONN brand sold at Wal Mart.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/onn-HDMI-Female-Coupler-Adpter/129871517


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Got it, many thanks! mn


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

austinsho said:


> Got it, many thanks! mn


No worries. Hope this is the fix for you as well!


----------

